# Taco taco



## rebellorebellion (Jul 21, 2017)

Taco taco


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

can it be converted to a functional weapon ?


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

It is perfectly legal.

Some replicas disassemble but have slightly different measurements than live firearms, so there can not be any part interchange. Other replicas do not disassemble but are in essence nearly solid pieces of metal (most parts welded together) with just a few moving parts. Even the screw heads are just molded on those, and do not actually have a role in disassembly.


----------



## rebellorebellion (Jul 21, 2017)

DNorth said:


> It is perfectly legal.
> 
> Some replicas disassemble but have slightly different measurements than live firearms, so there can not be any part interchange. Other replicas do not disassemble but are in essence nearly solid pieces of metal (most parts welded together) with just a few moving parts. Even the screw heads are just molded on those, and do not actually have a role in disassembly.


I wasn't because sure because the description said this 
"SHIPPING RESTRICTIONS

CONNECTICUT, MASSACHUSETTS, NEW YORK STATE, WISCONSIN, MINNESOTA, AND PUERTO RICO:

All replicas of antique firearms (pre-1898) are allowed. We can only ship replicas of modern firearms (post-1898) to military, police, theatrical companies, or other government account with valid proof of identity. Sufficient proof would be a copy of a purchase order or request on letterhead from one of these organizations.

ALL CUSTOMERS ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR ENSURING COMPLIANCE WITH ANY APPLICABLE LAWS OR RESTRICTIONS AT THE POINT OF DESTINATION. PLEASE CHECK LOCAL LAWS PRIOR TO ORDERING."


----------

